# threed32.ocx



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

I have a program installed on a Win95 Compaq PC. It is called MedOne, a program designed to deal with medical records. I had to reinstall Win95, and now I get this message when I try to open the program: MedOne, MD (On the Blue Bar), and on the gray window: Component 'THREED32.OCX' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a files is missing or invalid" The program won't open.
Is there anything I can do to fix the problem, without reinstalling MedOne? The program's CD is not available, we can't find one.
Please let me know.
Thanks,
Xavier57


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Most likely the fix will come out of reinstalling the visual basic runtimes, since that's what Threed32.ocx is part of.

http://www.rocketdownload.com/supfiles.htm

reinstall all the vb runtime files on this page...


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Most likely the fix will come out of reinstalling the visual basic runtimes, since that's what Threed32.ocx is part of.
> 
> http://www.rocketdownload.com/supfiles.htm
> ...


THAT is a GREAT site!! *bookmarks it*



V***V


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok, I was able to get that file installed. What it does now is that when I double click the MedOne icon, what I get is a new window, with the "MedOne, MD" title on the blue bar, and the gray window that says "Component 'cscmd32.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a files is missing or invalid" 
Where can I find it? 
Thanks, 
Xavier


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't laugh, the only place I could find to get that file is to download and install the demo of "winpicks" from here...

http://www.microbro.com/manual/secB.htm

This is one hell of a solution to you're problem.. Wonder what you'll come up with next..


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok, the trial download took care of that file. But, now, when I click the MedOne icon, trying to open the program I get the following window: "runtime error '339', component 'scdlg32.ocx' or one of it's dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid"

Can you tell me where can I find it? Thanks again,

Xavier


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I believe you mean this file

ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pubh/vendor/micr...samples/PS/Win98/Reskit/SYSFILES/COMDLG32.OCX


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks, but when I click on that link, it takes me to a page that is not available. Can you find another one? I will appreciate. Thanks, Xavier


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok, it works now, but looks like that's not the file. It is 'csdlg32.ocx'. I searched on "Google", and it is being mentioned there on a couple of documents. Please help me find it! Thanks, Xavier57


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes, I see you spelled it correctly, I'm researching it, this is one hard file to find.. Going to check the russian ftp search engines next, then the netherlands.


----------

